

Show HN: Desktop app solely built using html5 & nodejs - cedel2k1
http://blog.doctape.com/exclusive-pre-release-doctape-up-the-new-mac-os-x-app/

======
tharshan09
Great. but where is the blog post about how it was made? I know its showHN,
but it would be great to hear some hints on how everything was packaged up
into a .app etc.

